# Sticky  Sysnative Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Academy



## jcgriff2

Have you experienced a blue screen with text saying your computer was shut down? Have you had much trouble getting it fixed? Do you want to be able to fix it without searching hours or days for a fix that actually works, and/or do you just want to help others in these forums?

Sysnative is #1 on the Internet for Blue Screen Of Death (BSOD) content (articles and tutorials) and we have over a dozen BSOD Experts that answer BSOD threads (at Sysnative and at other forums) and teach in the BSOD Academy. Sysnative offers you the chance to learn about various types of Blue Screen Of Death crashes, using different techniques and tools to diagnose and fix them. Become a student in our BSOD Academy and learn how to process post-mortem BSOD kernel memory dumps.

BSOD crashes are extremely technical yet they are very interesting.

*Please answer the following questions to apply for the BSOD Academy. Please copy/paste the questions and type in your answers below each question, Thank you.*



> Processing and interpreting BSOD kernel memory dumps can be difficult, time consuming and might seem uninteresting to many people. What about it interests you?
> Do you plan on assisting us at TSF once you have completed training? (i.e., answering BSOD threads as well as other Windows OS related threads)?
> Getting through the entire training process and becoming a trusted helper can take many weeks or perhaps even several months, but you can proceed at your own pace. There are no deadlines or set schedule that must be met. Is this something you are willing to commit to -- i.e., finishing BSOD training, regardless of the time it takes?
> Approximately how much time can you dedicate to BSOD training per week?
> Have you ever taken any other type of training or gone through an academy at another site (forum) where forum posts were the main means of communication with OPs (members) to help try to fix their system trouble(s)?
> Do you have any experience walking users through a process or problem solving on their computers using written communication, i.e., have you answered/participated in [a lot of] threads elsewhere?
> Do you have experience/knowledge of the internal mechanisms of Windows? i.e., How well do you know the internals of Windows?
> Are you a member of any other Windows technical related forum(s)? (Perfectly acceptable to us)
> If yes, which sites/forums? (Provide user profile links to your top 3 forums)
> If you are a member at or are on staff at other Windows technical related forums, about how much total time per week do you spend on those sites answering threads?
> How did you find TSF Forums?


*Please send the questions and your answers to me in a PM here at TSF.

jcgriff2 PM * - Send a PM to jcgriff2

Regards. . .

jcgriff2



`


----------

